# EZ Pro Dovetail Jig from General Tools



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

I know there have been posts about this jig. Man the price seems right. What is the learning curve for 1/2 blinds in 1/2 inch stock?

Thanks

KR


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi KR

No big deal just use the gauge on the jig to set the bit at 3/8" deep the norm..

========



Kelly Rittgers said:


> I know there have been posts about this jig. Man the price seems right. What is the learning curve for 1/2 blinds in 1/2 inch stock?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> KR


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

$40.00. Can I go wrong? Off to the store soon.

Thanks

KR


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

I returned mine, very difficult to use.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

volunteers said:


> I returned mine, very difficult to use.


 :blink:
I, for one, thought it was very easy to use. Did I miss something?? 
It's possible I'm using it wrong, it has happened before.:laugh:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Roger

Nope I don't think so, I have many of the dovetails jigs and the EZ dovetail jig is one of the simple ones to use and setup. 

=====



rcp612 said:


> :blink:
> I, for one, thought it was very easy to use. Did I miss something??
> It's possible I'm using it wrong, it has happened before.:laugh:


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

so I must miss something. Did you use it on table router or regular router?
Maybe because the width of my work is too big? (about 20 inches)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Will

On the router table, 20" is not to bad, in the kit you will see a black plug for anything longer than 6", it's put in one of the pockets to setup for the next 5 pockets..and so on..

=========



volunteers said:


> so I must miss something. Did you use it on table router or regular router?
> Maybe because the width of my work is too big? (about 20 inches)


----------



## GEBrown (Mar 5, 2008)

*General DoveTailer - Jury is still out*

I picked up one of these at Home Depot recently. Finally got around to using it yesterday.

First of all, mine was warped!  as in the jig is slightly twisted down the long axis and it won't sit flat on the table. But from the comments I've read here (thanks for SO MANY helpful comments in all areas) I have to assume (how I dislike that word) that warpage is not common.

I am trying to make simple through dovetails in 12mm (slightly less than 1/2 inch) stock. I set the bit 1/2" deep using the template, but apparently that was too long - I didn't get clean cuts along the "wide" end of pins. I set the bit about 3/32" shallower and got clean cuts. I haven't cut the po

Also I had problems with the bearing riding up on the shank. I had to stop a few times to set it back down. I'm not sure if another bearing (I used both) or a 1/4" stop collar is the best solution here.

FWIW my router is a Bosch 1617 with the RA1165 undertable base.

Oh, and I guess I should mention that this is the first time I've attempted dovetails 

My 2 cents,

Gary


----------



## GEBrown (Mar 5, 2008)

GEBrown said:


> I picked up one of these at Home Depot recently. Finally got around to using it yesterday.
> 
> First of all, mine was warped!  as in the jig is slightly twisted down the long axis and it won't sit flat on the table. But from the comments I've read here (thanks for SO MANY helpful comments in all areas) I have to assume (how I dislike that word) that warpage is not common.
> 
> ...


Sorry, now it looks like a double post - I didn't finish "cut the pockets yet" the first time - duh!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

Take it back to HD and get a new one, but open the box b/4 you take it home and it should have two bearings and a lock collar in the little white box..plus the dovetail bit and black dovetail spacer..

Next if you want to use it for through dovetails you will need to pickup a longer 8 deg. dovetail bit (see the 3rd.page in the manual,lower left bottom side) how to set it for that job and what is needed..and the outside of the box,it will show what they look like ,once they are in place they are a bit strange looking but work very well..one with sq.ends and with round ends in the pocket..

Dovetail bit needed ▼
#5404 1/2" 8° 13/16" 1/4" $9.50 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_dovetail.html 

Good Luck

======






GEBrown said:


> I picked up one of these at Home Depot recently. Finally got around to using it yesterday.
> 
> First of all, mine was warped!  as in the jig is slightly twisted down the long axis and it won't sit flat on the table. But from the comments I've read here (thanks for SO MANY helpful comments in all areas) I have to assume (how I dislike that word) that warpage is not common.
> 
> ...


----------



## GEBrown (Mar 5, 2008)

Bob,

Thanks for the link to the router bit. I had planned to return the jig to HD, but after reading in here, I decided to keep it and simply exchange it. Well, they had ONE more in stock and guess what? It was warped too!!!

I'll try other HD's or go on-line.

Thanks again,

Gary


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

not sure if youll see this or not but my jig was warped as well. i may have caused it myself though by overtightening the clamps.

however i was able to straighten mine out by sticking it in a vice and bending it until it flattened out. works fine now


----------



## GEBrown (Mar 5, 2008)

Mike Gager said:


> not sure if youll see this or not but my jig was warped as well. i may have caused it myself though by overtightening the clamps.
> 
> however i was able to straighten mine out by sticking it in a vice and bending it until it flattened out. works fine now


I found a nice straight one at a different HD.

Thanks!

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Mike

Off the point a bit but have you made a U-Bolt and a Eye Bolt with your Beall setup. if so post a picture thanks.


YouTube - ‪Wood Threader How To Part 2 You Tube‬‏


==========



Mike Gager said:


> not sure if youll see this or not but my jig was warped as well. i may have caused it myself though by overtightening the clamps.
> 
> however i was able to straighten mine out by sticking it in a vice and bending it until it flattened out. works fine now


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

hey bob, i think you have me mixed up with someone else, i dont have the beall setup


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Sorry I think you are right too many Mike's on the forum. 

=====



Mike Gager said:


> hey bob, i think you have me mixed up with someone else, i dont have the beall setup


----------



## Speyerer (Aug 21, 2009)

*General Dovetail Jig*

Can the General dovetail jig be used on a router table like the Keller.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank

Yes

======



Frank Speyerer said:


> Can the General dovetail jig be used on a router table like the Keller.


----------

